# BSNL Broadband - Webites load Slow



## Charley (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm on the 1199 bsnl bb plan & I get speed of 1.6 Mbps+. But the website loading speed and video running speed is slow since March 21 on PC, laptop and mobile. 

What could be the reason?

I read somewhere changing DNS will improve speed. Is it true?

As per my settings in TCP/IP [Win XP], the following are enabled

- Obtain IP address automatically
- Obtain DNS server automatically 

*www.speedtest.net/result/6169199995.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2017)

Configure the DNS of your* router/modem, *not only the PC.

Primary: 8.8.4.4
Secondary: 8.8.8.8


----------



## Charley (Mar 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Configure the DNS of your* router/modem, *not only the PC.
> 
> Primary: 8.8.4.4
> Secondary: 8.8.8.8



Can you guide me to change DNS of router/modem?

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2017)

Open 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.0 or 192.168.1.1 or something similar for your router
Login to admin panel

Then follow rest steps for your router given here:
How To Change DNS Servers on Most Popular Router

(Too lazy to copy paste the steps unless I know what router you have  )


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 30, 2017)

I also have the same plan as OP and the same exact problem. Would try changing DNS. Can you explain how changing DNS resolves the problem?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> I also have the same plan as OP and the same exact problem. Would try changing DNS. Can you explain how changing DNS resolves the problem?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




[YOUTUBE]Rck3BALhI5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------

